# A really neat ranch/investment property in AZ



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...41_M21726-51727?source=web#modal_PhotoGallery

This is up the road from me. It's been run as a private retreat with a couple of caretakers for years, but the owners are now trying to sell and are shutting the ranch down. The caretakers really love the place and do not want to leave. They're looking for an investor to buy in so they can run it as a dude ranch/bed and breakfast/horse boarding/etc. (The caretakers are really neat people and know what they're doing.)

It's a gorgeous property, with several large homes, 78 acres, running creeks, big pastures, a stocked trout pond, a barn, century-old fruit trees (including the biggest pear trees I've ever seen in my life) etc. For Arizona, it is a one-of-a-kind property. 

It has real potential to be a turn-key investment property -- it could be a bed and breakfast or dude ranch. Just hire the current caretakers to run it. It's been well maintained and the caretakers are VERY well known in the community, so they already have lots of contacts to find business with!

(IMHO, it's got year round potential -- dude ranch, horse boarding, and/or bed and breakfast in summer, and a bed and breakfast or RV parking for hunters from August to late spring. Some of the best hunting in the state is right in this area, particularly for elk. There's probably hunters who would pay just to have rights to hunt on this parcel.)

Anyway -- I thought I'd point it out. It's just a neat, neat property with so much potential and so much history. (If I ever win the lottery ...)


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Geeze let me just write you a check!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Sisterpine, if I won the lottery, I'd buy that property in a heartbeat. It really is one of a kind for Arizona. 

If it were *me*, and I was the one buying it, I'd put in a few dozen RV/travel trailer pads. There are hundreds of travel trailers in the woods up here every weekend in the summer -- I bet some of those people would happily pay a nice sum for a hookup with power, internet, spectacular views, horse or quad riding (for an extra fee), fishing, creeks to play in, hiking (it's right on the Highline Trail), gardens, etc. It's closer to the Rim and has more water than most of the campsites, and a ton more wildlife. There's people with travel trailers year round, actually, because we get hunters in the winter, though I think there's more in summer. 

Ah, I wish I had that kind of money. Don't we all?


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

$5.7 million ? really ? Seems to me you could buy way more than 77 acres and a couple log cabins for $5.7 million .Personally I'd rather have 1/2 the house and 10 times the property , But the first thing I would do if fire the caretakers seems they may not have been helping to keep the place full of guests . hence the sale .


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Grumpy old man, it's all about location, location, location. There's very little private land in this county -- it's all national forest or tribal. Finding a large ranch with surface water, turn key like this, in a prime location, surrounded by national forest, is next to impossible in Arizona. Most of the other historic properties like this have either been turned into state parks or subdivided. 

And this has never been run as a guest ranch. The caretakers take care of the property (and do a very good job) for a very wealthy -- think 1%-ers -- family. The family are real estate tycoons, plus own a chain of large shopping malls. The family no longer uses the ranch, however, so they're trying to sell it. 

If I had to speculate, that price may be negotiable, though I haven't heard anything specific, LOL.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

We were just up in the area this weekend. I can tell you its over priced by about a million (per DH who does mortgages and appraisals.) He also said it will sit on the market at least a year or two. No one is buying luxury properties right now and the market out there is over saturated with people trying to sell their vacation properties. With that being said it gorgeous and if I won the lotto I would love it.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice place but at only 15k sq ft it just to small.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Property taxes must be 5 zero's and change ! , fordy


----------

